# Brenner (CRW-F1): Probleme nach Lead-In (Nero, WinXP)



## dVrVm (26. April 2005)

Hallo
 Mein CRW-F1 macht seit kurzem Probleme: Nach dem Schreiben des Lead-In-Teils blinkt kurz die blaue (Lese-)LED auf, danach brennt der Brenner noch kurz weiter (offensichtlich bis der Puffer leer ist, was aber in Nero nicht angezeigt wird), und schaltet danach auf Lesen. Er brennt nicht mehr weiter, Brennvorgang abbrechen bringt nicht, Nero antwortet nicht (aber alle Schaltflächen usw. klickbar), und lässt sich auch nicht abschiessen. Der Brenner dreht bis zum Abwürgen (normal abstellen kann man dann nicht, auch nicht über den Taskmanager neustarten) des Computers weiter. Ich brenne wie gesagt mit Nero, und zwar mit 5.5.8.14. Das Problem hatte ich vor Monaten kurz einmal (nach der XP-Installation), danach ging allerdings alles wieder, seit einigen Tagen geht aber gar nichts mehr.
 Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob der Fehler an WinXP liegt (weil das System irgendwie meinen könnte, eine neue CD sei eingelegt worden, und sie darum lesen will), an Nero (irgendwelche Programmspasmen) oder am Brenner selbst (evtl. an der Firmware).
 Kennt jemand das Problem? Abhilfe, Gründe?
 Danke,
 dvr


----------



## MC-René (2. November 2005)

Hallo!

Hab fast das gleiche Problem:

Guckst Du hier: Brenner bricht das Brennen ab... 

Gruß, MC!

EDIT: UUPS; schon ziemlich alt der Thread..., sorry


----------

